# Best grinder up to £200



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

I know a topic that has probably been asked a lot.

I only drink espresso based drinks. I was about to pull the trigger on an Eureka mignon crono but see that the spec had changed. From what I can see the burrs have changed and it is sold as a brew only grinder. This has also been noted on one of retailer websites as well.

So I can hunt around for new old stock to see if anyone has one of the older machines available or find an alternative.

Any other recommendations at that price I should consider. My coffee machine is a gaggia classic with a few mods

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Look in classifieds, under £600, grinders, 3 or 4 good espresso capable grinders within your budget.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

If you want new look at the maunle/facile both 50mm burrs

You may find a return/refubish unit from somewhere

But i liked my manule and had good results with it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Coffee-hey have "old" models in stock I believe under £200 delivered with portafilter fork and warranty


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks all

Been chasing a few suppliers but all seem too busy to reply. Managed to pick up an old stock one now from one who bothered to answer so will dial it in next week

Cheers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If they have changed the burrs for brew one option might be to fit the usual burrs but still no portafilter rest I suspect. Maybe they changed something else as well or still the same burrs.


----------

